# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Emra te krishtere orthodhokse per femije

## Archon

Emrat ortodokse vihen ne pagezim dhe jane emra shenjtoresh,te cilat perzgjidhen nga prinderit per femijet e tyre.

Me poshte kam pergatitur nje liste me emra qe mbajne te krishteret ortodokse,nuk mund te jene te gjitha se jane shume por jane me te njohurat dhe me te bukurat,te pakten keshtu me jane dukur mua.
Meqenese sot kur vendosen emrat e femijeve behen kerkime te shumta ne internet dhe mesa vura re nje teme e tille mungonte ne shqip,prandaj vendosa ta hap kete teme,ne menyre qe te ndihmoje gjithe ata qe duan ti vendosin femijeve te tyre emra te krishtere ortodokse.

*Emra per djem*

*Emra qe fillojne me A*
Adam
Adrian
Albert
Aleksander,Aleks,Sander
Anastas
Andrea
Anesti
Antoni,Andon,Toni
Artemis
Athanas
Arsen

*B*
Boris,Boriz
Bartolomeo
Benedikt
Beniamin(Veniamin)

*D/Dh*
Daniel
David
Damian
Dhimiter
Dion
Denis,Dionis

*E*
Eduard,Edi
Efrin
Emiliano
Emanuel
Ernest

*F*
Fabian
Filip
Foti
Fani
Feliks
Flaviani,Flavio
Florent

*G*
Gabriel,Gavril
Gjergji
Gregori,Grigor,
Gjerasim

*H*
Harrallamb,Llambi
Helidon

*I*
Ilarion
Ignat
Ilia
Isak
Isidor

*J*
Jakob,Jakov
Joan,Jani,Jovan
Joakim
Jordan
Jozef,Josif
Justin
Joel

*K*
Kristian
Kristofor
Kristi
Klaudio
Kostandin
Kozma
Kalisto
Kleant

*L*
Leart
Lazar
Leon
Leonard,Nard,Leo
Luis,Luiz
Luka

*M*
Mateo,Matia
Martin
Mario
Maksim,Maks
Mikel,Mikael,Mihal

*N*
Naum
Natanael,Nathanael
Nifon
Nektar
Nestor,Nesti
Nikolla,Niko,Nikola

*O*
Orest

*P*
Paskal
Patrik
Pavli,Pavlo,Pal
Pjeter,Petro,Pier
Pirro
Pjerin
Prokop

*R*
Rakel
Rafael
Rikard
Rudolf,Rodolf
Roland,Landi

*S*
Samuel
Serafim
Sava
Sebastian
Serxhio
Silvano
Simeon
Solomon
Sotir
Spiridon,Spirro
Stefan,Stefi,Stiv
Stilian
Silvester

*T/Th*
Teodor,Teo
Timothe,Timo
Theofan
Tomas,Thoma
Theodhos,Toedos

*V*
Vasil
Viktor
Vangjel
Visarion
Vladimir
Vlash

*X/Xh*
Xhuvan

*Z*
Zaharia
Zhani

----------


## Archon

*Emra per vajza*

*Emra qe fillojne me A*

Aleksandra,Aleksa
Anastasia
Anxhela,Angjelina,
Ana,Anita,Aneta,Hanna
Antonia,Antoneta
Ariela,Ariel
Artemisa
Anabel

*B*
Belinda
Barbara(Varvara)
Beatriks,Bea,Beti,Beatriksa

*D/Dh*
Daniela
Deborah,Debora
Diana
Dimitra,Dhimitra
Denisa
Donika

*E*
Elena
Eleonora,Nora
Elesa,Eliana
Elisabeta,Eli,Liza
Elona
Elvira
Emilia,Ema
Emanuela
Ester
Eva
Evelina
Elia
Efimia,Efi
Ermiona
Efrosina

*F*
Fedra
Feliksa
Florentina,Flora,Dia
Filomena

*G*
Gabriela
Gjenovefa

*H*
Haris
Helidona
Hilda

*I*

Ilektra,Elektra
Iliana
Irena,Irini,Irene,Rena,Renia
Irina
Iris
Isadora
Izabela
Ilda

*J*
Joana
Jasemin
Julia,Juliana,Julieta
Justina

*K*
Katerina,Keti,Kate
Kristiana
Kristina
Kristia
Klementina,Tina
Klaudia
Kostandina
Koralia
Kornelia
Kaliopi
Kasandra
Klara
Klotilda

*L*
Laura,Lora,Laurentia
Ledia
Luisa,Luiza
Livia
Lena

*M*
Maria,Mari,Meri
Magdalena,Magda
Margaret,Margarita
Mariana,Marianthi
Marjeta
Marina,Marena
Marta
Melani,Melania
Mikaela,Mikela
Monika,Mona
Marilena

*N*
Natalia
Natasha,Tasha
Nestila
Nikoleta
Nina

*O*
Olga
Olivia

*P*
Patrisia
Paola
Petrina,Petra,Petrula
Pandora
Paskalina

*R*
Rakela
Rafaela
Rebeka,Beki
Roksana
Ramona

*S*
Sarah,Sara
Sofia
Stefania
Silvia
Sesilia
Savina
Silvana
Simeona
Suzana
Sotira
Saloma
Shpresa

*T/Th*
Tamara
Tea, Teodora,Dora
Thekla
Tanja
Tatiana
Tesila
Tereza

*V*
Valentina,Vali,Tina
Viktoria
Violeta
Viviana
Veronika

*X/Xh*
Xhoana

*Z*
Zhaneta

----------


## Albo

Shume çifte te reja orthodhokse, kur behen me femije, u duhet te perzgjedhin nje emer per femijen e tyre qe sapo erdhi ne kete bote. E hapa kete teme per t'u ardhur atyre ne ndihme, per te mesuar e kuptuar traditen orthodhokse te venies se emrit femijes se tyre. Nuk pretendoj qe te mbuloj te gjitha aspektet e kesaj tradite, keshtu qe mund te ndani me poshte ato qe ju njihni nga kjo tradite ne familjen tuaj apo ne zonen tuaj.

*Perse u veme femijeve emra shenjtoresh?*

Dikush mund te shtroje pyetjen me siper, se perse ne u veme femijeve tane emra shenjtoresh te Kishes ne shekuj. Se pari, e bejme kete gje, per te treguar mirenjohjen tone qe buron nga shpirti per Zotin, i cili na dhuroi kete femije. Ndryshe nga njerezit e pafe qe besojne se ata e sollen ate femije ne jete, ne orthodhokset besojme se femijet jane dhurata e cmuar e Perendise per ne. Ka plot cifte qe mundohen te kene femije e nuk munden. Se dyti, venia e emrit te nje shenjtori femijes, eshte ne vetvete edhe nje forme lutjeje qe ne i drejtojme Zotit: duke i vene emrin e nje njeriu te shenjte, qe Perendia e shenjtori me Hirin e Tij, ne e vendosim femijen tone ne duart e Perendise dhe i lutemi Atij qe te shenjteroje femijen tone e ta mbroje ate ne cdo hap te jetes se tij ne kete bote e ne ate boten tjeter pertej varrit. Dhe se treti, venia e emrit te nje shenjtori te caktuar femijes, deshmon edhe nderimin tone te vecante per ate shenjtor te Kishes. Ketij shenjtori mund t'i jemi lutur ne te shkuaren e na ka ndihmuar, mund ta kemi shenjtorin mbrojtes se familjes, qytetit apo fshatit, ose mund te kemi nje kishe ne nder te atij shenjtori ne qytetin ku banojme.


*A eshte femija im orthodhoks qe nga momenti qe i vura nje emer shenjtori?*

Pergjigjia eshte e prere, JO. Orthodhoks nuk behesh nga emri apo nga mbiemri qe mban, por behesh vetem kur pagezohesh e mirosesh ne Kishen Orthodhokse. Ndryshe nga kishat e tjera te krishtera qe nuk besojne ne pagezimin e mirosjen e femijeve qe ne moshe te vogel, Kisha Orthodhokse u meson prinderve orthodhokse qe eshte pergjegjesia e tyre qe te sjellin femijen ne Kishe e ta pagezojne. Kur nje femije lind, diten e 8-te pas lindjes, femija sillet per here te pare ne Kishen Orthodhokse dhe prifti ben nje sherbese te shkurter e te vecante qe njihet si Kisherimi i femijes. Kjo eshte hera e pare qe femija hyn ne Kishe dhe njihet me te, por pagezimi nuk behet ne kete dite. Dita e pagezimit qe vjen me pas Kisherimit, behet zakonisht 40 dite pasi femija ka lindur. Ka prinder qe zgjedhin ta vonojne pagezimin dhe kjo nuk eshte aspak gje e mire dhe e keshillueshme nga Kisha Orthodhokse. Per aq kohe sa femija nuk eshte i pagezuar, shpirti i tij nuk eshte lidhur me Kishen e vulosur me Shpirtin e Shenjte, dhe nuk mund te marri dot dhuratat e shenjta te Kishes: Trupin dhe Gjakun e Krishtit. Prandaj 40 dite pasi femija lind, duhet te pergatisni pagezimin e femijes ne Kishe. Me pagezimin femija vesh Krishtin, behet nje me Te dhe shpirti vuloset me vulent e Shpirtit te Shenjte qe femija merr me Mirosjen. Mirosja eshte sherbese e vecante por qe ne Kishat Orthodhokse behet zakonisht se bashku me sherbesen e pagezimit. Te dyja keto jane sherbesa te mistershme te Kishes qe ua ofron besimtareve te vete. Me pagezimin e mirosjen, femija eshte bere besimtar orthodhoks e shpirti i tij apo saj eshte lidhur ne perjetesi me Krishtin dhe Kishen e Tij Orthodhokse. Pas pagezimit, Perendia i dergon femijes ne krah edhe engjellin e tij personal, qe e ndihmon femijen te rritet i shendetshem si fizikisht edhe shpirterisht. Pas pagezimit femija mund te marri dhuratat e shenjta ne Kishe cdo te diele, qe jane ushqim shpirteror per te dhe gjithe te krishteret orthodhokse.

*Cilin emer shenjtori t'i ve femijes?*

Ne traditen orthodhokse shqiptare, venia e emrit eshte pergjegjesi e prinderve apo familjes se femijes. Emrin e zgjedhin prinderit ose nuni apo nuna e femijes. Sipas tradites, perzgjedhja e emrit behet sipas ketyre kritereve:

1) Manifestimi hyjnor
2) Trashegimi i emrit te nje pjesetari te familjes
3) Vendosja e emrit te shenjtorit mbrojtes se familjes
4) Vendosja e emrit te nje shenjtori sipas kalendarit orthodhoks

Qellon shpesh qe njeri nga prinderit, ose te dy bashke, ose nje anetar i familjes, shikon enderr qe paraprin lindjen e femijes, seksin e femijes dhe emrin e femijes. Qellon shpesh qe Perendia na flet nepermjet enderrave ose nepermjet ngjarjeve dhe njerezve qe na rrethojne.  Ka njerez qe kane degjuar nje ze qe vjen nga brenda shpirtit te tyre qe u tregon per lindjen e femijes dhe emrin qe duhet t'i vene atij. Te tilla episode jane te rralla por ndodhin edhe sot e kesaj dite.

Ne te shumten e rasteve, prinderit zgjedhin t'i vene femijes se tyre emrin e babait, gjyshit apo stergjyshit te tyre, i cili mund te jete gjalle apo mund te kete fjetur ne Zot. Ky akt nuk eshte vetem nje akt respekti e dashurie ndaj personit emrin e te cilit femija do te trashegoje, por eshte edhe deshira e prinderve qe femija te behet i mire e i drejte si personi ne fjale. Nese gjyshi apo stergjyshi juaj nuk ka bere nje jete me besim, ose me keq akoma, ka blasfemuar ndaj Kishes dhe eshte shkisheruar, nuk rekomandohet qe emri i tij t'i vihet femijes. Femija do te rritet duke mesuar per jeten e gjyshit emrin e te cilit ai mban dhe ky duhet te jete nje shembull pozitiv jete me besim.

Cdo familje orthodhokse ka edhe nje shenjtor te saj mbrojtes. Ne te shumten e rasteve, ky eshte shenjtori i qytetit apo fshatit te tyre te origjines, ose emri i njerit prej pjesetareve ne pemen familjare qe ka qene prift. Kjo ben qe cdo brez i familjes te trashegoje kete emer te shenjtorit. Qellon shpesh qe me shume se dy pjesetare te familjes mund te kene emrin e ketij shenjtori. Femijes i vihet emri i shenjtorit mbrojtes se familjes per te deshmuar nderimin ndaj shenjtorit dhe deshiren qe femija te rritet me besim dhe me bekimin e perkujdesjen hyjnore te shenjtorit.

Ne familjet me shume femije, ishte tradite qe femijes ti vihet emri i shenjtorit ose shenjtores qe festohej ne muajin kur ata kishin lindur. Per shembull, nje femije i lindur ne korrik, mund te merrte emrin Ilia ose Pandeli meqenese keta jane dy prej shenjtoreve qe Kisha perkujton e nderon ne muajin korrik. Ose dikush qe ka lindur ne prill, mund te marri emrin Gjergji ose Jorgji apo Jorgaq, meqenese ne 23 prill Kisha kremton jeten e atij shenjtori. Nuk eshte e thene qe shenjtori te festohet ne muajin e lindjes, mund te shkohet edhe nje muaj para ose nje muaj pas ne kohe, nese dita e lindjes se femijes eshte ne fillimin e muajit ose ne fund te muajit.

Me emrin e zgjedhur nga prinderit, ky do te jete edhe emri i pagezimit te femijes, emri me te cilin Zoti dhe Kisha do te njohi sherbetorin e vete te sapolindur ne Krisht.


*Perse ju orthodhokset festoni me shume emrin kishtar se sa ditelindjen?*

Dita jone e lindjes eshte dita qe erdhem ne kete bote. Dita e emrit eshte dita qe ne perkujtojme lindjen ne Krisht ne Kishe, pagezimin tone! Dhe per njerezit me besim, dita e emrit eshte me e rendesishme se sa vete ditelindja. Besimtaret e krishtere orthodhokse nuk duan t'i perkasin kesaj bote, duan t'i perkasin Mbreterise se Qiellit qe Zoti yne Krisht ka pergatitur per ne. Dita e emrit eshte dita ne kalendarin orthodhoks te cilen Kisha ka caktuar per te kujtuar e nderuar jeten e nje shenjtori te caktuar. Cdo besimtar qe mban emrin e atij shenjtori, ka Diten e Emrit ne ate dite. Sipas tradites orthodhokse, ne ate dite gjithe familja feston ne Kishe dhe ne shtepine e saj. Ne shume fshatra apo qytete qe ka kisha te ngritura ne nder te shenjtorit, behen panaire nga njerezit e zones dhe nga ata qe kane emrin. Panairet jane festa me ushqim, pije, kenge e valle, ku te gjithe banoret e zones mblidhen e festojne se bashku, pa kursyer asgje. Urimi qe degjon shpesh ne keto dite per personin qe feston emrin eshte: "Ta gezosh per shume vjet e ta trashegosh emrin!"

----------

Archon (16-09-2013)

----------

